

Benefits of Running for Entrepreneurs and How Exercise Relieves Stress - jaynate
http://under30ceo.com/7-benefits-of-running-for-entrepreneurs-and-how-exercise-relieves-stress/

======
Diamons
I do mixed martial arts every single day not because I love exercise but due
to joint / weight problems. I have not lost a pound but the health benefits
are amazing.

You have more energy. People want to go home and relax to do it all over
again. If you workout, you have the energy to get home and start working
again. It really has a profound impact on your burnout / mental health.

~~~
jaynate
Completely agree. I find the endorphin rush from running to be addictive.
Helps give me MORE energy and keep my attitude positive even when work is
getting me down.

